# What's the best temperature for drying?



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2014)

I have some plants hanging and drying for a few days. What's the optimum temperature for a drying room?

Thanks


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 29, 2014)

70*  add fan for air movement


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

for me it is more about the Humidity........ humidity to high and I raise my temp....... upper 60's has worked nice for me.

:48:


----------



## DrFever (May 3, 2014)

In the  60's  is what your aiming for   to warm and to low  humidity  will only  dry them out  to fast and thats not what  want  i prefer using screens to dry


----------



## Hackerman (May 3, 2014)

I am at 64 degrees and about 50% humidity. The way they feel now, I need a couple more days.


----------



## DrFever (May 3, 2014)

hackerman   that is perfect all round  good job , all i ever do is  trim my buds place on screens    4 days later    i place them all  in a garbage bag  press out the air in bag and let sit for 6 - 8 hrs  sweating them   see the outside of bud is normally dry  but inside is still wet by  sweating them  in the bag  -  gets all the moist inner bud  coming out 
 After  my 6 - 8 hrs in  garbage bag i will place  back on screens   for  24 hrs   by this time  buds are pretty much done      BAG them   opening them up every day  for a bit


----------

